# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  καταλληλη φωλια για lovebirds ;

## vas

Είχα πάει εχθές να αγοράσω τροφή και κανένα παιχνίδι για τα μικρά και είδα 2 ειδών φωλιές,την μια την κλασσική την ορθογώνια http://i.ytimg.com/vi/oZ90-cptdSU/0.jpg
και μια η οποια ηταν σε σχημα τεραστιου αυγου και ειχε μικρα μικρα ξυλαρακια σαν να ταν πλεγμενα μεταξυ τους και ειχε μονο μια τρυπα μπροστα για να μπαινοβγαινουν(και καπως μικρη) αλλα κατα τα αλλα δεν ανοιγε απο πουθενα http://www.petshopdamigos.gr/uploads/6110.JPG καπως ετσι αλλα πιο μακροστενη
και μετα αυτη http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...cl-rUaVmPV&t=1
τι λετε;

----------


## mpikis

Οχχχχχιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ..τρελλαθηκεεεεεεςςςς..τι πας να κανείς στα κακομοίρα τα πουλάκια???? ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΩΩΩΩ! νομίζω δε κάνει γιατί προτιμούν κλειστού τύπου..ακόμα και έξω στη φύση φωλιάζουν σε κουφάλες δέντρων....Οσο για την πρώτη πόσο μεγάλη είναι..γιατι και το κουτί είναι απλα κουτί θα μπορούσε να ηταν σε σχήμα κορμού..εινια ωραια αυτη η πλεκτη...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

την ξυλινη !

η ανοιχτη ηταν για καναρινια κτλ
και η πλεχτη για παραδεισια...

καλη επιτυχεια!(ψεκασμα για ψειρες μη ξεχασεις!)

----------


## vas

δεν ειναι στα αμεσα-αμεσα σχέδιά μας η αναπαραγωγη,εξαλου το ενα ειναι μικρο ακομη,απλα ηθελα να αρχισω να ψαχνομαι,
η ξυλινη ειναι καπου στα 3/4 του χεριου μου απο τον αγκονα ως τον καρπο,και οι μονες τρυπες που υπαρχουν στο κλουβι ειναι κατω κατω,να την βαλω κανονικα μεσα; δεν ειναι λιγο μεγαλη;(δεν εχω προβλημα χωρου)

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

για το μεγεθος που θελουν τα λοβ δεν ξερω...

τωρα πιστευω καλητερα θα ηταν να κρεμαστει ψιλα...εχω βαλει μια φορα φωλια χαμιλα και δεν ειχα προβλημα...
μεσα σε εσω βαλει...αλλα ξερω πως καποιοι το κανουν...αν εχει χωρο στο κλουβι,απλα ειναι λιγο ποιο δυσκολη η παρατηρηση του εσωτερικου της φωλιας..

----------


## mpikis

Εγώ πάντα ρε παιδιά έξω.. πάρε την ξύλινη την κλασσική για budjie..νομίζω είναι καλή..δέ ξέρω άμα χρειάζονται τα λοβ τη μεγάλη για κοκατίλ...κρέμασε την απέξω απο τα κάγκελα και σπάσε δύο καγκελάκια εκεί που είναι το άνοιγμα και είσαι σούπερ.. ούτε χώρο τρως ούτε τίποτα..και όταν τελειώσει η αναπαραγωγή βγάλε τη φωλιά και μπάλωσε την περιοχή με σύρμα χοντρό και είσαι κομπλέ...

----------

